# Debridement of Infected Total Knee Arthroplasty



## geugene (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Can someone assist me in choosing the correct code for "Arthrotomy with debridement to the bone with antibiotic-cement spacer change?"  A Deep bone biopsy was also so performed. 

I have had a challenge get a grip on this procedure. 

I have considered the following codes 27488, 27310 & 27599 for the debridement with spacer change.

Please help shade some light on this procedure.  

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

gte


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 2, 2009)

Was the prosthesis removed?


----------



## geugene (Oct 2, 2009)

The prosthesis was remove 2 months ago during that time the 1st spacer was inserted.


----------

